# Want to start a new business, Any age limits ?



## Ashley Wilis

hi, 
Well I am thinking to start a new business of ticket making, I like to know what are the age limits or rules related to starting a new business. .. ? 
as I am new here. So also tell me what are the business starting laws for a person who is not a citizen of australia...


----------



## Dexter

I think you will find most answers under this link ABN essentials

Basically you register yourself as a company - register for ABN. That way you are entitled to issue invoices to your customers and these invoices must include your ABN number (you can apply online on ATO website). In the end of financial year you need to work out the tax that you need to pay.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

I inferred that the age limit of 18 is because of counterparty risk. Basically, anyone that is under 18 is legally able to sign a contract, but can break that contract at any time. Therefore, a car dealer, bank, etc. wouldn't want to sign a contract where the counterparty can break the deal at any time.


----------



## mjones2011

Ashley Wilis said:


> hi,
> Well I am thinking to start a new business of ticket making, I like to know what are the age limits or rules related to starting a new business. .. ?
> as I am new here. So also tell me what are the business starting laws for a person who is not a citizen of australia...


How about if you will register your company in your own country and then to advertise and sell on the market that you want. There is no limit on the internet... you can have you business registered in any country and sell everywhere.


----------



## Nick V

If you set up a business with the structure of a company you need to be over 18. This is because ASIC [Australian Securities and Investment Commission] will not allow you to be a director of a company unless you are over 18.


----------



## jenny0007

hi this is ver good question..yes no age limit to start a business..


----------



## satooh

I've started business at age of 22 in our country. Hope I can be able to do so in Australia.


----------



## allisonsmith

Starting a business require age limits.You should study comprehensively about the major business laws in Australia.Wish you all the best.


----------



## Katerina22

I think you can start after 18 years. Then it depends on your experience and skills.


----------



## nowrabusiness

*No regulations*

Hi, look basically there is no limit. I have been running a business since i was 16, it is now a fully incorporated private company.


----------



## rajrajzach

Not a bad idea to start when you are young! 
Usually you have more time before you have a family and children.


----------



## maxwylly

There's not much age limits but if you are below 18, you will likely to encounter issues with signing contracts from other businesses.


----------



## brianK88

Age doesn't matters, unless if yo are a minor in that case you will be requiring some legal procedures to start up you own business.


----------



## brianK88

Anyways, 
Good Luck!!


----------



## garden sheds

Age is not a barrier to anyone who wants to succeed in business but of course, over 18 years of age is mandated by law. It’s a great idea to start a business while young and will have so much time for family and friends.


----------



## mmd_database

So long as you're over 17 I think you're good to go.


----------



## mmd_database

I agree though - "age is not a barrier"


----------



## BndyHong

if just private company ,I think there is no limit,but if you want to open a company ,then ,there should have limits,just check the law befor you do anything.


----------



## accessoriesbridal

I don't think there are any formal age limits. But you should probably google this.


----------



## eda koemu

we do E-commerce no age limit.


----------



## Tomiana67

You are never too old or young to achieve your goals


----------

